# E46 m3 vs 405 hp zo6



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey guys i didn't post this so people can fight over it. I was just wondering if people have seen these two cars go at it and the results, thanks a lot


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey guys i didn't post this so people can fight over it. I was just wondering if people have seen these two cars go at it and the results, thanks a lot *


We'll see how it degenerates, but this should tell you all you need to know:

http://www.scca.org/amateur/solo2/nationals/2002/results/ss.html

So, how's that M5?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey guys i didn't post this so people can fight over it. I was just wondering if people have seen these two cars go at it and the results, thanks a lot *


yep, Z06 failed miserably in the Luggage hauling shootout _Road & Track_ published last November.


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

I have this article in my 2002 Edition Sports & GT Cars which came out in March 2002. It compares the z06 and 911 Carrera with the M3. Too bad the online article doesn't have all the pictures with the other cars.

0-60:
Z06 - 4.6
M3 - 4.7
911 - 5.0

http://www.roadandtrack.com/reviews/roadtests/ArticleDisplay.asp?ArticleID=141&page=1


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Summary*



Impulss said:


> *http://www.roadandtrack.com/reviews/roadtests/ArticleDisplay.asp?ArticleID=141&page=1 *


To summarize the article:

"...when you see the Corvette or the Porsche on the road ahead, you'll be able to zoom past and have three of your friends help you wave good-bye."


----------



## Heresy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Summary*



Nat Brown said:


> *
> 
> To summarize the article:
> 
> "...when you see the Corvette or the Porsche on the road ahead, you'll be able to zoom past and have three of your friends help you wave good-bye." *


The only way you'll be able to "zoom past" a Z06 is if he isn't racing. A Z06 will crush an M3 at about everything racing related. They are two completely different types of cars. If you want a racecar get the Z06, the M3 is fast sportscar with style, comfort, class and a back seat which is why I chose it over the Z06 (well that and total a-hole salesman/sales manager at the Chevy dealer.)


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Summary*



Heresy said:


> *
> 
> The only way you'll be able to "zoom past" a Z06 is if he isn't racing. A Z06 will crush an M3 at about everything racing related. They are two completely different types of cars. If you want a racecar get the Z06, the M3 is fast sportscar with style, comfort, class and a back seat which is why I chose it over the Z06 (well that and total a-hole salesman/sales manager at the Chevy dealer.) *


agreed. I think the z06 looks damn good too. I saw one on the highway the other day, driving at the speed limit, so I was able to go next to him to check it out, the driver waived at me and I gave him a thumb up! =)

--Andrew


----------



## Heresy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yup, they're awesome. Deciding between it and the M3 was a hard decision; I was leaning toward the Z06 despite it having only two seats but the aforementioned a-holes pushed me back to the M3. I'm glad they did now, I love my BMW.:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*quite a few people in S54 M Roadsters . . .*

can take Z06s at autocrossing (factor in driver skill). When I was shopping for cars, I was also looking at ZO6 (and Corvettes) because I qualify for the employee discount. Between 1) the fact that I could not get a dealeship anywhere in the US to offer the discount on a Z06 2) the closest to CA I could get the discount on a regular Corvette was Utah or NM 3) every Corvette dealer in CA was a total a-hole (and knew it) and finally 4) stories of GM quality sealed the deal. I stayed with BMW.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: quite a few people in S54 M Roadsters . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *can take Z06s at autocrossing (factor in driver skill). *


Driver skill is the determining factor when looking at cars of similar capabilties. If the best drivers could do the best times in M Coupes/Roadsters, the Z06 wouldn't dominate SS like it does becuase the best drivers would be in the M Coupes and Roadsters.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: quite a few people in S54 M Roadsters . . .*



[email protected] said:


> *
> Driver skill is the determining factor when looking at cars of similar capabilties. If the best drivers could do the best times in M Coupes/Roadsters, the Z06 wouldn't dominate SS like it does becuase the best drivers would be in the M Coupes and Roadsters. *


Point well taken. I think it's a credit to the M Roadster just to be grouped with the Z06 when you look at the cars on paper. For a car with supposedly no handling, some people have managed to hold their own (with some mods  )

http://www.scca.org/amateur/solo2/nationals/2002/results/asp.html


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Summary*



Heresy said:


> *
> 
> The only way you'll be able to "zoom past" a Z06 is if he isn't racing. A Z06 will crush an M3 at about everything racing related. They are two completely different types of cars. If you want a racecar get the Z06, the M3 is fast sportscar with style, comfort, class and a back seat which is why I chose it over the Z06 (well that and total a-hole salesman/sales manager at the Chevy dealer.) *


I have to agree. Actually, I'd say that it doesn't take a Z06 to outrun (and outhandle even?) an M3... I had 2 C5 Coupes, and the last one ('01 with 350HP), performed better than my former '02 M3... Oh, and I won't even mention torque... There's simply no comparison.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Summary*



ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> I have to agree. Actually, I'd say that it doesn't take a Z06 to outrun (and outhandle even?) an M3... I had 2 C5 Coupes, and the last one ('01 with 350HP), performed better than my former '02 M3... Oh, and I won't even mention torque... There's simply no comparison.  *


I'll bet that Vectra has a ton of torque, right Alex?  :flipoff:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Summary*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I'll bet that Vectra has a ton of torque, right Alex?  :flipoff: *


[homer]
mmm...2,000 ft/lbs of torque
[/homer]


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Summary*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> [homer]
> mmm...2,000 ft/lbs of torque
> [/homer] *


I believe they use the metric sytem in Brazil, so a bit over 2200 ft/lbs or torque :bigpimp:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Summary*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I'll bet that Vectra has a ton of torque, right Alex?  :flipoff: *


:flipoff:  :flipoff:

PS: 19.4mkgf @ 2800rpm


----------



## isaacly (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Summary*



Nat Brown said:


> *
> 
> To summarize the article:
> 
> "...when you see the Corvette or the Porsche on the road ahead, you'll be able to zoom past and have three of your friends help you wave good-bye." *


damn it.. reading stuff like this make me want an M even more..


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Summary*



isaacly said:


> *
> 
> damn it.. reading stuff like this make me want an M even more.. *


No Z06 would be passed by an M3 unless there was a mismatch of driver skill. The Z weighs a bit less, has more HP and much more torque, and is a sports car in its purest form. The M3 is a much more comfortable car that offers stunning performance, but don't expect to beat Z06s on a routine basis. Even a stock C5 will pose a threat in most cases.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

here my experience racing a Z06... i was going down PCH... and i saw a yellow Z06... it was a caucasion male driving it... with his girl... my friend and I pulled up right next to him in my M-Roadster with the top down.... it was really late at night prob.. about 2-3 am... so there were no cars.. no the road.... my friend stood up in the car.. and taunted the man to race... i heard him drop his gear... so i did also... we were rolling prob at 45-50 mph.... we both gunned our cars... he was ahead of me... but not by a whole lot....prob.. 3-4 car lengths... he managed to stay ahead of me by this gap unitil we reached about 125-130 mph... he pulled off.... but i kept going.... so i won the race due to default... i knew he pulled off and knew his car was a tad faster... i just wanted to see this mans... breaking point... how much ballz he had.. which he stopped at 125-130 mph.... right after we stopped racing.... and i past him... i to slowed down to 50 mph... good thing i did... highway patrol just passed us on the other side....


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

*My experience with a ZO6...*

was at a 1320' track...stock tires....11.924 seconds with a good 60' time of 1.827. His final trap speed was 116.45 mph. His 1/8 was 7.738 and his mph was 93.38. So, these are official times off my track slip and not B.S. times....spoke with the driver, very nice guy....had great respect for bimmers.... but, he had some power underneath that hood....none of the camaro's could touch him....I think he probably won about $500 that day.... How'd I do against him?? Well, let's just say my 60' time was 2.434 against him....

Those things have INCREDIBLE traction and launching abilities. There were probably AT LEAST 10 corvettes there, c5's, lingenfelter s/c ones, etc...running.

If anyone ever wants to goto MIR...let me know...


----------

